# Surround Mounting Vs. Freq Response



## joorge (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm hoping to get some advise about how the location and orientation of surround speakers will affect the overall response of my system. I'll be able to tweak them with REW once I get all the measuring equipment assembled. Just need a place to start while I'm waiting.

I am using a pair of Polk Monitor 30's. They will be almost touching an 8' ceiling (no choice) are 15' apart in a 15'x20' room and 5' from the back wall. They will be slightly behind the listening area pretty much as depicted in a recommended setup and about 8' from the center of the listening area.

I would like opinions on the following:

1. Will mounting them on their side be ok?

2. Should they point straight out into the room, aim slightly up toward the ceiling or down toward the listening area?

3. Should both speakers be directed at the same point?

I can move them to another position along the wall if that is advisable.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

joorge said:


> 1. Will mounting them on their side be ok?


No..they should be mounted vertically, to give a good sound flow from front to back..



> 2. Should they point straight out into the room, aim slightly up toward the ceiling or down toward the listening area?


Since they're going to be mounted near the ceiling, I would angle them down slightly..



> 3. Should both speakers be directed at the same point?


Both speakers should be angled to the same degree..


----------



## joorge (Jan 21, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

